# sony camera



## poojagal (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a sony cybershot DSC-T5 , 5.1 megapixels. Recently i used the camera to take some pics. Now when i try to transfer the pics to my laptop, it does allow access to its memory. I can see the Sony Memorystick under G: drive in 'My Computer'. But when i try to open it a message reflects - 'Insert a disc into drive G:'. What went wrong?


----------

